# Outdoor Portable Grill



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi all,

We are looking for an outdoor portable grill, any suggestions on what brand/type as well as where to purchase? Thanks!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We got a Weber "Q" and really like it....but I did get it for free through a contest at work. I added a "T" connector on the Outback tanks so I can use the gas in them instead of the small screw on tanks. There are alot of nice portable ones out there. I am sure others will chime in soon.

Gary


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We have the Coleman Road trip and we love it. I have an extra griddle so we do breakfast lunch and dinner. Slide it up under the rear slide.

Jared


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We bought ours from Wal-Mart, Maroon in color 2 grills large bottom small toaster, warmer rack, single burner, about 12x17 cook area for $40, I just searched online and didn't find it but most stores are out of stock for the season.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> We have the Coleman Road trip and we love it. I have an extra griddle so we do breakfast lunch and dinner. Slide it up under the rear slide.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]78814[/snapback]​


Ditto.

John


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Yet another vote for the Coleman Road Tip grill. We love ours - it is very versatile and easy to clean.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

My wife gave me a Coleman Camp Grill for my birthday last month. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but it looks like it should work ok. It is about the size of the Coleman two burner camp stove, but runs on the small propane bottles. It has a heavy porcelain coated cast iron grate, and can be set on a table. I plan to get the adapters to run it off of the propane from the Outback. I believe they are only about $45 at Walmart.

Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well as for me I'm debating between the Webber and the Coleman
will have one before season starts.

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

weber 'Q', almost as good as my big weber I've got at home. makes a great steak







, burgers, etc.

scott


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

The girls gave me a small Sunbeam (maroon in color) for Father's day last year. It has fold-under legs and takes the small propane tanks. It severved us VERY well last season and I expect to get many seasons of use from it. Just sit it on the table top, picnic table, or tailgate and fire it up. I think it was like $29.99 at Wally World.

Sidewinder


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We have a grill2go. Nice, but too big. Not recommended unless you know you have room for it and you have a big family or will need to be cooking a lot of steaks at the same time.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Love our Coleman Roadtrip, got it at Sports Authority...


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

got the coleman Roadtrip near the end of last season, purchased the extra griddle too. I like it because of the two burners, can have two different things going. The weberQ our friend has only has one burner, not sure if they make them in two but that is a plus for me.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's a link where you can see an interesting grill. We haven't bought it yet, but we are considering doing so.

http://www.thane.com/products/housewares/qgrill/qgrill.php

I wonder if any Outbackers are familiar with this Thane "Q-grill"?

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have only seen it on tv.

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Weber Baby Q, here. Got it at Bass Pro. Forgot how much.

That "other" Q is one funky looking grille.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Weber Q - Gotta like those cast iron grates - seems like they weight more than the grill itself !


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

W just got the Griddle for the Weber Q....it is really heavy. I haven't even tried it yet.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll give you another take. I am one that prefers to use flame, the idea of "grilling" on a no stick surface just doesn't do it for me. For years I've used the $20 LP grills, after a year they are gross enough that its time for a new one. Still a great way to go in my book. However last year I also wanted a good powerful outside cook top, for breakfasts, corn, etc. So I bought one with the Deluxe Sport Grill Box that sites on top of the LP burners. Does a great job, easy to clean and I don't need another LP hookup. Just another idea for you.


















You can see them all at CampChef.com


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Sidewinder said:


> The girls gave me a small Sunbeam (maroon in color) for Father's day last year.Â It has fold-under legs and takes the small propane tanks.Â It severved us VERY well last season and I expect to get many seasons of use from it.Â Just sit it on the table top, picnic table, or tailgate and fire it up.Â I think it was like $29.99 at Wally World.
> 
> Sidewinder
> [snapback]78875[/snapback]​


We have the same grill. Does very well, though has a couple of "hot spots". Would probably buy another one when this one gets too grungy.
Fred


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

We have the Weber-Q and I love it! Costs alittle more, but great quality and need a grill that size for a family of five. Need room for those big steaks!

Maverick


----------



## Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

Roadtrip Grill Here... Love it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> We have the Coleman Road trip and we love it. I have an extra griddle so we do breakfast lunch and dinner. Slide it up under the rear slide.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]78814[/snapback]​


We have the same one. Just love it. Easy to clean and the griddle is a great feature. Only had 1 issue with it. I power washed the BBQ and got some water into the propane supply. The next time I wanted to use it (at the fall rally) it did not work until I blew out the lines. I will only wipe down the BBQ from now on.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another vote for the Coleman RoadTrip. Very nice grill!

One of my favorite features is a grease tray that you fill with water before use. all the grease falls into the water and makes cleanup a breeze!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Another vote for the Coleman RoadTrip. Very nice grill!
> 
> One of my favorite features is a grease tray that you fill with water before use. all the grease falls into the water and makes cleanup a breeze!
> 
> ...


PDX - we actually agree on something









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Another vote for the Coleman RoadTrip. Very nice grill!
> 
> One of my favorite features is a grease tray that you fill with water before use. all the grease falls into the water and makes cleanup a breeze!
> 
> ...


I make it easier for cleanup. I have a roll of the wide aluminum foil. I lay a sheet loosely over clean up tray and push without tearing the foil into the tray. Then cut a neat hole for the two burners. When finished remove water, then foil, very little clean up left.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow....here I thought I was in the company of some actual campers....









I only carry a grate to put over the fire pit.....now that's grilling!!!!

If I can't grill it on the fire, we don't grill it!!

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Coleman Road Trip Grill. And buy the nice canvas carrying bag to store it in. When not in use I can toss it on the lower bunk for storage and not get the camper dirty.


----------



## Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

Regarding the clean up... I don't even use the water. I just line the drip tray with foil. Then at the end of the weekend I just pull the foil out and a quick wipe and it is done. I agree the bag is very nice to keep it in. I bought a 5lbs tank to hook it up too.

I want to get all the extra grills off e-bay but the guy that sells them on there won't ship to Canada. He wants $39 for all three grills. Smokin deal, just to bad he won't ship up to Canada...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for the Coleman RoadTrip. Very nice grill!
> ...










Now why didn't I think of that!
Thanks for the tip, John!
I don't care what the others say, you're alright!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Weber Baby Q, just the right size to do meals for 4. No hot spots, those heavy grates cook just as perfect as my big weber on the patio. The grates come clean with just a super heating and brass brush, the innerds just need an end of the season scrapping with a putty knife and she's put away till next years outings








Since we never used our outside cooking station I removed the burner unit and now it serves as my fold down table to put the baby Q on. I was very cautious the first few times to make sure the heat did'nt effect the camper in any way. But no problem there, only occurance was needing to close a window because of the smoke.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Warrior said:


> Regarding the clean up... I don't even use the water. I just line the drip tray with foil. Then at the end of the weekend I just pull the foil out and a quick wipe and it is done. I agree the bag is very nice to keep it in. I bought a 5lbs tank to hook it up too.
> 
> I want to get all the extra grills off e-bay but the guy that sells them on there won't ship to Canada. He wants $39 for all three grills. Smokin deal, just to bad he won't ship up to Canada...
> [snapback]79086[/snapback]​


Try Dick's sporting Good Sport on the internet. I think they are $25 and they will ship to Canada. I bought mine in Syracuse NY

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Here's a link where you can see an interesting grill. We haven't bought it yet, but we are considering doing so.
> 
> http://www.thane.com/products/housewares/qgrill/qgrill.php
> 
> ...


I got one. I saw it a couple of years ago and the wife bought it for me for my birthday. I have only used it a couple of times, but I like it alot. The built in light is great for cooking late. The small size is a mixed bag though - Great because it stores easily, a pain if you are trying to do anything more 6 burgers.

If you get one, think hard on the extra aluminum drip trays. The unit comes with 2 and you really need to use them unless you want to spend a lot of time cleaning inside the burner area. I am going to see how good/easy using aluminum foil in place of the trays works.

It is definetly a conversation starter as it really draws attention...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ditto on the grill over the fire. DH would think we had gone soft with the other ones.

This is interesting, saw it at Hershey RV show, search cobbq.com.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> The small size is a mixed bag though - Great because it stores easily, a pain if you are trying to do anything more 6 burgers.
> 
> [snapback]79321[/snapback]​


Paul,

Thanks for the comment. Since we would mostly be cooking for 2 people, this might be a perfect size. What I like is that the Q-Grill is lightweight, takes little storage space and can be set up in seconds by anyone. Plus I like that you cook over direct flame. Those grills with a solid surface don't give you the flame-grilled taste from the juices going up in smoke. As you said, if aluminum foil will catch the mess, cleanup might be minimal.

If we do get this grill, we will write about it here after using it.

Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Paul_in_Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > The small size is a mixed bag though - Great because it stores easily, a pain if you are trying to do anything more 6 burgers.
> ...


Great choice. Let me me the 1st in line to taste your BBQ burgers
















Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor said:


> Great choice. Let me me the 1st in line to taste your BBQ burgers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,

You got it. When we cross paths and if we buy the grill, you will get a burger. And if we don't get that grill, you can have one off my table top charcoal grill. It makes good burgers, steaks, etc, but takes 20 minutes to get the coals going good. That can be a long time when a man is hungry.









Bill


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> It makes good burgers, steaks, etc, but takes 20 minutes to get the coals going good. That can be a long time when a man is hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, you got that right. Camping, I am the Chief Cook. Breakfast and Dinner are usually something cooked from scratch and by the time the coals get going for dinner, the MW steaks are served a little closer to M-MR just because I can't stand listening to my stomach anymore.

If you do get the Q-Grill by Thane, look into the carring case. It adds a lot of protection when traveling. Also, the griddle plate is a nice to have for sausage and eggs in the morning.

Happy Camping!


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

If you want a fuel efficient charcoal grill I bought a Cobb grill and LOVE it has been the best cooking grill I have ever owned. It beats the socks off the weber smokey joe, and some expensive stainless steal pyramid thing I bought. You can cook a whole chicken with veggies and wine/ or other liquid with about eight pieces of charcoal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm always one to go the opposite way you guys go. I recommend this type of grill. You never run out of propane and it's fun to cook around the camp fire.


----------

